# Please help pick my gun!



## River Hill (Nov 26, 2006)

I have been shooting shotguns and 22's for years, but I am ready to purchase my first 9mm. I live in MD, so I won't be able to get a CCP in this state, but I do have one in VA. I want to find a 9mm, that I can have fun with at the range, but I can also carry when I am in VA. I will probably spend more time in the range. I was looking at 45's, but I know I will be shooting at the range alot and the ammo will take me broke.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just looked at some 9mm today at the range. The one that impressed me the most was the XD Springfield. The price wasn't to bad at $430. Got to admitt I have never priced them anywhere else. The gun it's self is well balanced and feels real good.
OK Ship tell him about the 99's. He does have a nice collection of Walthers, but don't tell him that or we will about them for a week.


----------



## River Hill (Nov 26, 2006)

Baldy which HD did you check out? I know there a few different models.


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

The best 9mm for the money is the CZ75,hands down. They still the way they are supposed to be built. They start with a solid piece of steel and mill it until it looks like a gun.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I think the best advice is for you to study and find which one you like by renting them and making your own mind. riot earp will tell you cz, shipwreck will tell you p99 and I will say XD and others will tell you glock. Try as many as you can and go with what your gut tells you.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well River Hill I looked at 3 different XD models in 3",4",& 5". What their models was I have no idea. My son in law has a 5" XD and we shot the fire out of that thing today. He has had it about 3 months now and it has never missed a lick. It will only shoot ball ammo as I roll my own and it will not take lswc's. I finally got a load worked out for it. Sure do like that little compact model. I'd say that 4" would be what your looking for. Carry and range. Good luck.


----------



## XD-45 (Oct 24, 2006)

+1 on the XD service. Although the tactical will be more accurate. The Glock34 is a fine piece also.


----------



## River Hill (Nov 26, 2006)

I will check out the XD Service for sure and others. What are your thoughs on the XD with Trijicon sights?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I think the best advice is for you to study and find which one you like by renting them and making your own mind. riot earp will tell you cz, shipwreck will tell you p99 and I will say XD and others will tell you glock. Try as many as you can and go with what your gut tells you.


:smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

River Hill said:


> I will check out the XD Service for sure and others. What are your thoughs on the XD with Trijicon sights?


The only thing I don't like about the XD's is the stock sights. I have 3 XD's that I'm going to put glock sights on. Then the world will be perfect. You can't go wrong with the trijicon.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well River Hill I looked at 3 different XD models in 3",4",& 5". What their models was I have no idea. My son in law has a 5" XD and we shot the fire out of that thing today. He has had it about 3 months now and it has never missed a lick. It will only shoot ball ammo as I roll my own and it will not take lswc's. I finally got a load worked out for it. Sure do like that little compact model. I'd say that 4" would be what your looking for. Carry and range. Good luck.


Baldy I have two compacts the 9mm and 40S&W. I would suggest the compact 9 because you get a 10 rd mag and a 16 rd mag. You have a great ccw to carry and you have the high capacity pistol. What more can you ask for??


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Save up the cash and get the best. Rock solid...built like a tank...SigSauer! Pick one up, you'll feel the difference. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Agree..*



spacedoggy said:


> Baldy I have two compacts the 9mm and 40S&W. I would suggest the compact 9 because you get a 10 rd mag and a 16 rd mag. You have a great ccw to carry and you have the high capacity pistol. What more can you ask for??


Yep Spacedoggy I agree with you a 100%. I liked that extened mag as it just made the gun feel right in my hand. If I was to get it I would order a couple more of them ext/mags.:smt1099


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I was at the gun range over the weekend and rented the XD9 compact. I fell in love with this gun. Its definitely next on my list. The sad thing is that I was just set to get one a while back (full size) and looked at the SW40VE and for the price I went with the Smith, I don't regret it but it looks like I'm back to square one.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

riot earp said:


> The best 9mm for the money is the CZ75,hands down. They still the way they are supposed to be built. They start with a solid piece of steel and mill it until it looks like a gun.


Yes. I recently fired one and it was the finest shooting 9mm I've ever fired. I must have one.

There are so many choices out there for 9mm Luger pistols. Find one that has the features you want and go for it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Triton just be patience and get that XD too. I got the S&W40ve myself and it's a fine gun it just takes a little getting use to and a lot of practice to get good with. I have had mine about 11/2yrs now and I am happy with it. If some extra bucks come in from somewhere I might get the XD9mm compact.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I like the SW40VE quite a bit, it recently over ranked my P345 as far as my truck gun. The trigger did take a little getting used to, but its nothing to complain about. I just didn't think the XD would be that nice to shoot.:smt067


----------



## River Hill (Nov 26, 2006)

Does the XD Compact with a 4" barrell only come in a 45? I like the idea of 2 different size clips, but it only list it as a 45. http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-xdpstl-compact.shtml


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I shot a compact 9mm XD at the range.:smt068


----------



## River Hill (Nov 26, 2006)

Was it a sub compact with a 3" barrel or a 4"?


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

4" barrel. The range only had the extended 16 round barrel for me to use though. I have large hands so for me, I think it would be too small with the short clip in it.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a XD and a CZ75 both in 9MM.if you said I could only keep one I would grab the cz...and I like the XD  .
pete


----------

